
How Does F1 Technology Impact You Every Day? (2018) - tzhenghao
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QisYfvYZks
======
_the_inflator
And then came Tesla, largely ignored by all car incumbents.

This really destroyed the last believe in (German) car makers as truly
innovative. It is more kind of story telling and (over-)selling minor
improvements as innovations.

